# Looking for Oneida Bow



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

I am looking for an Oneida Bow, preferabbly the Osprey or Talon. If you, or anyone you know, is looking to get rid of one I am in the market. I have paypal and will be willing to ay for it before it ships. I live in Houston and would also be willing to pick it up if you are nearby. Just let me know what you have and how much you are asking for it. Thanks.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I have an AeroForce that is in need of repairs. Sounds like you are looking for one with a shorter draw length and weight than mine. I'll keep my ears and eyes open for you.


----------



## JAY P (Feb 23, 2010)

First question is why? They do make good boat anchors!!.
The only dealer that I know of is in San Benito on Rangerville Road. His name is Wally ________.


----------

